# Book recommendation



## Ana (Jun 20, 2012)

I have always been fascinated by the weather and in particular tornados. I recently read a book by Mike Smith called " Warnings: The True Story of How Science Tamed the Weather". It was a great read, really interesting. And I thought of AU and wanted to let you know about it because, besides being an interesting book generally, there were quite a few mentions of how the forecasting has helped railroad companies keep their trains safe.	When describing particular storms, his anecdotes about how varies people/organisations are affected have included detail about what was happening with the trains. I'm not from the US so that made it particularly enjoyable for me having something to relate to (I've been through that town!).


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Eric S (Jun 20, 2012)

I too have read this, and would definitely recommend it to anyone who has an interest in weather and weather forecasting.


----------

